# Sigma at Photokina 2014



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

```
<p>Sigma announced 3 lenses, 2 teleconverters, filters and a new Quattro camera, and we were able to play around with the Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Sport lens. They did not have the contemporary lens on display.</p>
<p>The new sport lens is built to the same standard as the 120-300 f/2.8 OS lens that Sigma released over a year ago. The focus and zoom rings are extremely smooth, and the autofocus was relatively quick on the 5D Mark III I borrowed to try the lens out with. The weight is well balanced and the lens doesn’t expand as much as I thought it would when zooming to 600mm.</p>
<p>There’s definitely a space in the market between the Tamron 150-600 f/5-6.3 VC ($1100) and the Canon EF 600 f/4L IS ($12,000). The added reach will also sway a lot of Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS ($1700) prospective buyers over to the Sigma camp if the autofocus can perform up the standards most birders and field sport photographers demand.</p>
<p>I suspect the contemporary version will be priced in the $1200 range, but we’ll have to wait on the official word from Sigma.</p>
<div id="attachment_17433" style="width: 394px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DSC01071.jpg"><img class="wp-image-17433 size-medium" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DSC01071-384x575.jpg" alt="DSC01071" width="384" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Sport | Click for Larger</p></div>
<div id="attachment_17434" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DSC01072.jpg"><img class="wp-image-17434 size-medium" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DSC01072-575x384.jpg" alt="DSC01072" width="575" height="384" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Sport | Click for Larger</p></div>
<div id="attachment_17435" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DSC01073.jpg"><img class="wp-image-17435 size-medium" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DSC01073-575x384.jpg" alt="DSC01073" width="575" height="384" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Sport | Click for Larger</p></div>
<div id="attachment_17436" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DSC01075.jpg"><img class="wp-image-17436 size-medium" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DSC01075-575x384.jpg" alt="DSC01075" width="575" height="384" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 OS Sport | Click for Larger</p></div>
<div id="attachment_17404" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DSC01059.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-17404" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DSC01059-575x384.jpg" alt="Sigma at Photokina 2014 | Click for Larger" width="575" height="384" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Sigma at Photokina 2014 | 150-600 Contemporary is on the left | Click for Larger</p></div>
<p>As you can see from the image above, the Sigma 150-600 f/5-6.3 OS Sports series lens is bulkier and longer. Sigma told us that the lens is better built for the elements, autofocus performance and optical quality. At the $1999 price tag for the sports version of the lens, Sigma should be very competitive once again from a price standpoint.</p>
<p>Preorder: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082154-REG/sigma_150_600mm_f_5_6_3_dg_os.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Sigma 150-600 f/5-6.3 C</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082152-REG/sigma_150_600mm_f_5_6_3_dg_os.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Sigma 150-600 f/5-6.3 S</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082147-REG/sigma_18_300mm_f_3_5_6_3_dc_macro.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Sigma 18-300 f/3.5-6.3 C</a></p>
<p>Preorder: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082353-REG/sigma_tc_1401_1_4x_teleconverter_for.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sigma TC-1401 Teleconverter</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082356-REG/sigma_tc_2001_2x_teleconverter_for.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">TC-2001 Teleconverter</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2014)

This guy posted about mounting the Sport version to his camera in the Sigma 150-600 thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22684.msg441040#msg441040


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

Steve said:


> This guy posted about mounting the Sport version to his camera in the Sigma 150-600 thread:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22684.msg441040#msg441040



I will go back tomorrow and check it out, I begged to no avail.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to seeing how the _Sport_ performs. Being only slightly larger and heavier than the EF300 f/2.8, it could be a very useful lens. Between this lens and the 7Dll, I'll be doing alot of research in the near future...


----------



## kkelis (Sep 17, 2014)

So no 24mm f/1.4 art then?


----------



## bluesphoto (Sep 17, 2014)

I went today and they had the 150-600 available too test at the canon part of their lenses. I didn't look if it was the sport or contemporary. But I guess it was the sports.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

kkelis said:


> So no 24mm f/1.4 art then?



Not right now, but it's coming.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

bluesphoto said:


> I went today and they had the 150-600 available too test at the canon part of their lenses. I didn't look if it was the sport or contemporary. But I guess it was the sports.



I guess I was talking to the wrong person.


----------



## infared (Sep 17, 2014)

What is attractive about that lens is its affordability for a lens with a focal range that large....I would only be interested in the sport version.....I want to read a good review about that as well. There are some very interesting new products at Photokina that have surprised me....
Interested in The Panasonic GM5, The Voigtlander 10.5mm f/0.95 for MFT...(very cool), The Sigma 150-600mm
and last but not least an actual Canon product...the 400mm f/4.0 DO lens. 
Pretty cool stuff!!!!!! It is amazing how much better lens quality has been getting over the last 5 years.


----------



## infared (Sep 17, 2014)

Would love to hear your opinion of what you think the build quality is like!



Canon Rumors said:


> bluesphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I went today and they had the 150-600 available too test at the canon part of their lenses. I didn't look if it was the sport or contemporary. But I guess it was the sports.
> ...


----------



## Fightclub (Sep 18, 2014)

Yap, they have the S lying around for hands-on. It's in the canon section (marked by white flag with "Canon") on the very left of the counter together with the 120-300 2.8. Have Fun 

Edit: I uploaded 3 RAW files shot with the S in the original thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22684.msg441482#msg441482


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 19, 2014)

To me and my past experiences with lens, the zoomed extending part is a deal breaker... Too many issues in the past with lenses that extend when zooming... I loved the 70-300L, but even with that, the extending part is a deal breaker.


----------



## RickWagoner (Sep 19, 2014)

Sharpness, speed, and weight matter to a birder. No point to the 600mm reach if it is not as sharp as a 400mm 5.6 cropped. Speed with how fast and how well does it lock on to the bird. Weight matters more with hand holding people who walk around looking for the birds more than someone with a tripod checking out Shore birds. Anything more than 2lbs in weight better have some serious advantages that come along with the weight.


----------



## slclick (Sep 21, 2014)

Sigma, are you thinking Leica Tri Elmer? If so that would be amazing


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 4, 2014)

Anyone have any idea as to when the Sigma 150-600 Sports model will be available to the general masses? It looks like a lens that I could make good use of and I would just love to test against my Canon 100-400L IS with a 1.4X attached to it. I know this combo doesn't go to 600, but it goes to 560mm which should be good enough for some initial testing on image quality.

WesternGuy


----------



## lintoni (Oct 4, 2014)

WesternGuy said:


> Anyone have any idea as to when the Sigma 150-600 Sports model will be available to the general masses? It looks like a lens that I could make good use of and I would just love to test against my Canon 100-400L IS with a 1.4X attached to it. I know this combo doesn't go to 600, but it goes to 560mm which should be good enough for some initial testing on image quality.
> 
> WesternGuy


October 15th

http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/10/up-for-release-18-300-contemporary-150-600-sports-new-teleconverters/


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you lintoni. I will start bugging my local dealer around the 15th.

WesternGuy


----------

